# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## eaborne (Jun 29, 2016)

(kovachii x besseae) Another one in bloom.


----------



## eteson (Jun 29, 2016)

Excellent! Congrats!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 29, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## gonewild (Jun 29, 2016)

The only thing wrong with it is nothing.
Perfect!


----------



## troy (Jun 29, 2016)

Thats a winner!! These are great aside from the climbing growth habit


----------



## AdamD (Jun 29, 2016)

Seriously, how do you keep it cool enough down there to grow draculas and phrags, especially red ones?!


----------



## Hien (Jun 29, 2016)

Fcc?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 29, 2016)

Hien said:


> Fcc?



I wish, but this one has not cooperated come judging time


----------



## eaborne (Jun 29, 2016)

AdamD said:


> Seriously, how do you keep it cool enough down there to grow draculas and phrags, especially red ones?!



Thank you all. It is definitely hit or miss. All I have on my greenhouse for cooling is a wet wall, which in the humid south does not do a ton. But it is enough to keep it at 88-90F near the wet wall. The down side is there is always 80-99% humidity so I have a number of fans to keep the air moving as rot thrives in warm, wet, humid enclosed environments. Also, for some things I use "cool pots" with mixed results. What hurts most growing the cooler growers in my climate is my summer lows are always in the mid to upper 70's, so many of the cooler growers just about stop growing for a several months. You just have to keep trying and constantly make adjustments.


----------



## abax (Jun 29, 2016)

Perfection! This one is a true red and that's almost astonishing of late. I see so many orangish besseae
around that aren't really red. It's soooo beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 30, 2016)

stunning.
certainly awardable if it plays ball,
David


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 30, 2016)

Another sweet one.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2016)

90F!?!?
Lord have Mercy!
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have seen hundreds of these in bloom, including many that won awards. Your plant is comparable to the best of these. You have a winner.

Mike


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 30, 2016)

Lovely! Perfect!


----------



## JAB (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice! Mine is in spike.... hoping it will be as bold as yours!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## trdyl (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh my!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 30, 2016)

NYEric said:


> 90F!?!?
> Lord have Mercy!
> Yay besseae hybrids!



90F max at the wet wall, 96F on the opposite end of the greenhouse. Most of the cooler growers are closer to the wet wall. But very high humidity and lots of air movement. They will all grow very slowly for the next several months. I just wish I could get below the upper 70s at night which is not possible.


----------



## Carkin (Jun 30, 2016)

It is outrageously gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 30, 2016)

That one really is a beauty.

If you ever get board of blooming such amazing plants I could always arrange some trades (lol).

You have amassed an amazing collection. 

Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2016)

abax said:


> Perfection! This one is a true red and that's almost astonishing of late. I see so many orangish besseae
> around that aren't really red. It's soooo beautiful!



You beat me to it! I was going to say "Perfection!"


----------



## eaborne (Jun 30, 2016)

orchid527 said:


> I have seen hundreds of these in bloom, including many that won awards. Your plant is comparable to the best of these. You have a winner.
> 
> Mike



Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## John M (Jul 1, 2016)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! Congratulations!

As for the wet wall, you could REALLY get the temps down both day and night if you installed a large concrete cistern underground (mine is 6,000 gallons). The water would be stable at about 50*F year 'round. You could use that cold water for the wet wall in the hot months.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2016)

A beautiful flower :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2016)

I can't imagine, good job!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 1, 2016)

eaborne said:


> 90F max at the wet wall, 96F on the opposite end of the greenhouse. Most of the cooler growers are closer to the wet wall. But very high humidity and lots of air movement. They will all grow very slowly for the next several months. I just wish I could get below the upper 70s at night which is not possible.



I'm not exactly sure what wet wall is, but when Parkside had this "wet wall" which looked a large machine, cooler I guess, at one end of their greenhouse where they grew all the cool grueling things situated closer to that end of the greenhouse. I don't remember the temperature in there but I felt very cool walking around in there. And it was end of July!

I assume it may cost a lot of money for running it all the time for a few months though.


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree with everyone else. Amazing Fritz!


----------



## trdyl (Jul 1, 2016)

Eron, Who was the breeder of this one?


----------



## eaborne (Jul 1, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Eron, Who was the breeder of this one?



I got this one from HP Norton several years ago.


----------



## theorchidzone (Jul 1, 2016)

Gorgeous. Much redder than our grex.
JC


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 1, 2016)

very nice. looks almost like a double dose of besseae to make up for the usual ruffling.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 1, 2016)

Fcc if it has the size. Stunning. Is the plant particularly huge?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 1, 2016)

eaborne said:


> I got this one from HP Norton several years ago.



I think my FS is from HP Norton; more light pink. Maybe its the cajun fertilizer?


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 3, 2016)

This is one of the very best I have ever seen!! Seriously incredible!!

I'll say it...put me on the list for a division!

David


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 4, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Denver (Jul 4, 2016)

it is absolutely amazing no matter what! But I wonder if Chicago Chad might be onto something and it might be a kovachii x a 4n besseae...which doesn't take away anything from this blooming but makes it unlikely it can contribute its genes to further generations....


----------



## eaborne (Jul 4, 2016)

John M said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! Congratulations!
> 
> As for the wet wall, you could REALLY get the temps down both day and night if you installed a large concrete cistern underground (mine is 6,000 gallons). The water would be stable at about 50*F year 'round. You could use that cold water for the wet wall in the hot months.



John, that is a great idea! Maybe when I expand one day I'll try to figure that out.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 4, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Gorgeous. Much redder than our grex.
> JC



It is not a true red but maybe a salmon red. I think different monitors show colors differently. Redder than all my others though.




tnyr5 said:


> Fcc if it has the size. Stunning. Is the plant particularly huge?



The plant size is about normal for the cross(in comparison to the 7 others I have.) The flower size on this one is around 12.1cm which is above the awarded flower size average but the only FCC given to a Fritz Schomburg has a flower size of 13.1. Now I do have a tetraploid (3N) Fritz and it's best flower size is a whopping 15.2cm, but does not have the fullness of petals near the pouch. But it is very nice too.




Linus_Cello said:


> I think my FS is from HP Norton; more light pink.



I have others from HP and they ALL vary in color. None the same and of course the two made with a besseae flavum are very light pink.




Denver said:


> But I wonder if Chicago Chad might be onto something and it might be a kovachii x a 4n besseae...



I don't know about it being a triploid. HP made the Fritz Schomburg cross MANY times with different parents and unfortunately no clonal names are given on the labels. He used both 2N and 4N besseae over the years in breeding though. I would have to use it for breeding with a known 2N parent and see if the seed is fertile. I did keep the pollen off the last flower so we'll see.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like a very fat bessae. lol


----------

